# geschwungene Linien ...



## made2win (22. Juli 2002)

Hallo,

ich möchte ein Logo so erstellen, wie es auf der Internetseite http://www.naturpark-altmuehltal.de/portal.html ganz oben zu sehen ist. D.h. ich möchte so eine geschwungene Linie von links nach rechts erstellen (ab Kontakt bis zur Schnecke). Wie macht man so etwas?

Danke für Euere Hilfe.

mfg

made


----------



## nanda (23. Juli 2002)

entweder mit 
filter > verzerrungsfilter > schwingungen 

oder besser mit dem zeichenstift-werkzeug (symbol mit der feder): 
kurve einzeichnen. dann ankerpunkte löschen oder korrigieren. für eine kurve wie auf deiner gelinkten seite werden höchstens 4 ankerpunkte benötigt. die kurven bekommst du dann mit den beiden griffpunkten hin, die sich an den ankerpunkten befinden. 

die kurve kann dann als pfad gespeichert werden uns steht so immer wieder zur verfügung oder kann schnell verändert werden. 

das werkzeug ist manchmal nicht einfach zu bedienen, aber schau für details mal in das handbuch oder die onlinehilfe rein.


----------



## X-trOn (23. Juli 2002)

:#   oder:RTFM: und danach handeln

Es gibt schon viel zu viele Threads zu diesem Thema.

Greatz
X-trOn

PS: Is jetzt nicht böse gemeint aber so kommst du viel schneller zu Antworten, hälts Leute die sonst bei noch unbeantworteten Problem helfen könnten nicht davon ab und hilfst ganz nebenbei auch noch den Moderatoren die deinen Mist dann nicht closen und löschen müssen


----------

